# 2005/06 Giant TCR and OCR composite limited



## msander19 (Aug 26, 2006)

I was wondering how the 05 and 06 Giant TCR and OCR composite limited compared to the other models of those years ie. the TCR and OCR composite 1, 2 and 3s. Which models are they most similar to, and what makes them..."limited"? Thanks for your help.


----------



## jerfie (Jul 1, 2007)

Basically, and this is just my understanding, it's Giant's attempt at an all-Ultegra [except brakes and crank which are OEM tektro and a nice truvativ roulleur compact respectively], full carbon bike at the sub-$2000 price point. The all Ultegra [which the TCR c2 doesn't have usually] comes at the expense of crappy wheels and OEM minor components like the stem, handlebar, and seatpost [which the TCR c2 has nicer versions of]. Of course, minor here is relative. What makes it limited is marketing.

[sorry for all the parenthesis]


----------



## jerfie (Jul 1, 2007)

update: Looking back at some old threads I came across this tidbit. It turns our the TCR C2 were seeling fast than they could make them. Giant wanted to up the production but shimano couldn't provide all the components, specifically the wheelset and cranks. So, Giant substituted those components with a crappy wheelset and decent crank and dropped the price a bit while giving it a new paint scheme and more marketable name. Hope that helps.


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

I have an 06 OCR Limited and love it. I have put several thousand miles on it, including a 209 mile, 15,000 foot climbing ride in a day on it on Memorial day and it performed like a champion. I think the best way to describe it is a performance road bike designed to be ridden several hours. If you prefer to race or ride shorter and faster, then perhaps the TCR is the best choice. If you want to be able to ride for hours in comfort, then go with the OCR. 

The Tektro brakes work reasonably well. I get good stopping power on some steep hills, and the feel is good. I compared that recently with my friend's Ultegra brakes and I did not notice a great deal of difference. Perhaps the Ultegra's were a little crisper, but not much more. The wheels have been durable, but they are not light. I have been preparing to replace them with some nice new wheels after I wreck on my current wheels, but they are too tough! I replaced the original tires with Michelin Krylon Carbons which roll very well and are very good at repelling things that usually will cause flats.


----------



## jwindhall (Nov 8, 2006)

jerfie said:


> update: Looking back at some old threads I came across this tidbit. It turns our the TCR C2 were seeling fast than they could make them. Giant wanted to up the production but shimano couldn't provide all the components, specifically the wheelset and cranks. So, Giant substituted those components with a crappy wheelset and decent crank and dropped the price a bit while giving it a new paint scheme and more marketable name. Hope that helps.



Hmm, Interesting. I've got a limited and yes, it is all Ultega and coincedtly, i've upgraded the stem, bars and seatpost. Igot a screamin' deal on it b/c it had like 16 miles on it something like that. paid 1K. 

So the wheelset sucks huh? I'm more of a MTBer but I guess "Xero" doesn't really ring a bell. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=854057&postcount=6


----------

